# My latest addition to my pleco collection...



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hello all,
three days ago I found a very rare and beautiful little pleco at my favorite lfs, and despite the hefty price tag, I just had to buy it. The lfs employee had a terrible time trying to catch the little bugger, so as far as health goes, he's in top condition.

Here's a few pics of my new beauty:

Minutes after release, quite pale due to stress:









A few hours later:


















With big-ass Raphael cat in background:









L020 Olichancistrus sp. and Royal Pleco (L190)



























L002 Tiger Peckoltia


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks great


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

nice collection


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good, have u got any aggression between pleco's? i heard they can become aggressive to wards each other.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Judazz are they in with your Piranha's?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Judazz are they in with your Piranha's?


 Yeah...
The Tiger Plec spend the last 5 months with my reds without problems (he's quite secretive, but will kick ass if necessary), the other guys live with my Manueli, the Royal for 4 months, the L020 2 months and the Three Beacon Pleco since last week. And even though the manny has developed a pretty nasty character over the last month or so, he never bothers any bottom dwellers, as long as they keep their sucker disks far from his food...

Spidey: I used to have 2 L020 pleco's in there, hoping it was a breeding pair, but domestic violence caused the demise of one of them








But the three remaining ones get along pretty well so far - sometimes a bit of scrapping during feeding time, but that's it - usually they just mind their own business.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a nice collection. I would be afraid to house them with my Ps


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

don't you find there is a lot of poop in your tank from 3 pleco's???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow that is a nice collection. I would be afraid to house them with my Ps


 Well, I'm familiar with row calls each morning, afternoon and evening ever since I got my redbellies









Obviously, I'm a bit worried at times, but I would never do it if the pleco's were no more than overprized feeders - the tank set-ups (the way I decorated it) and my reds' and manny's temper make me feel confident enough to at least give it a shot. So far, it works remarkably well...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a nice collection your getting of plecos there jonas.
dixon


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice! Like the beacon. Never seen one before, But that guy is cool!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks again, guys









Raptor:
I never saw one before either (except as Catfish of the Month on planetcatfish.com), so I just had to buy the little bugger (despite the risk of keeping a high-prized fish with my manny).
He's pretty secretive, but seems fully acclimatized already (as in active and eating, nice bulging eyes and fat tubby).

nick7marchand:
The only two that are messy are the Royal Pleco and the Tiger Peckoltia - both are related, and just like any member of the genus (Panaque) they love to eat wood, and lots of it.
Combine the fact that only 5-10% of wood is digestable and both fish eating almost 24/7, and you can imgine the mess they create. Luckily, it's saw dust, not real crap, so it doesn't really affect the water quality - there's just tons of debris in both tanks...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Obviously, I'm a bit worried at times, but I would never do it if the pleco's were no more than overprized feeders


 arent those plecos rather expensive to risk losing them to your piranha?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nevermind...i found the answer to my question. sorry


----------

